# Steam Cleaner under £50



## icemanste (Mar 2, 2010)

Hi

Looking for a steam cleaner for under £50 any ideas can go to £60 at a push will be used for a number of things car house floor etc most of the time on my car. Have a small hand held atm from B&M under £10 not bad at all some good results.

Thank you

Steve


----------



## Beancounter (Aug 31, 2006)

I've got one of these, just over your budget, but a good little machine


----------



## ViewWise (May 31, 2008)

I got the silverline one from toolstation for 50quid. Does the job.


----------



## icemanste (Mar 2, 2010)

Any idea on this http://www.diy.com/diy/jsp/bq/nav.j...did=10066455&ecamp=trf-005&CAWELAID=266909951

Thank you steve


----------



## sargent (Aug 25, 2009)

Lidl and and aldi sell them for 39.99
I think the brand is silvercrest.
I've also seen the same one in a few garden centres


----------



## centenary (Sep 5, 2010)

Beancounter said:


> I've got one of these, just over your budget, but a good little machine


Goodness me. Have you seen that advert?

"Off Shaw"

Beep, beep :driver:


----------



## Beancounter (Aug 31, 2006)

centenary said:


> Goodness me. Have you seen that advert?
> 
> "Off Shaw"


^^^ Quite.

I didn't buy from them, although it was another reputable ebay seller :lol:


----------

